#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  >  抓癢嗅嗅嗅咬咬

## 火蜥蜴-555

幾百年前的文竟然還在第一頁 , 不行 , 發一點圖來壓古文








需要太陽阿~這種天氣

----------


## 狼王白牙

555 的抓癢圖好可愛 : 3

抓完癢，就輕鬆的曬起太陽，是個很平常又自然的速寫

如果這三格再湊上一格，就變成四格漫畫了，

對於以往的異族戰爭作品來說，可以視為是＂來點輕鬆的＂鉛筆小作品 : 3

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

不需要總是打打殺殺  0v0








再增三張

----------


## 小母

用腳腳抓癢好可愛唷 還有叼著自己尾巴
如果叼著別龍尾巴 別龍就會想對你打打咬咬了把>"<
是幼龍我倒是會讓他叼一整天

----------


## 龍羅炎

這龍....好可愛喔>///<

當然一定要抱走處理阿~~~

----------

